# Phantom poodle health tested and titled



## Miafoliage (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi, I’m searching for a phantom poodle breeder with health tested parents, titled pedigree. I am seeking a female with full rights to show at conformation events within the Us 
Thank you!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

I rarely see them on PF. You might try a google images search for "phantom poodles for sale". Since you already know what health tested means for poodle (like here), you can visit those sites and see the extent of any DNA testing. Embark also does these tests.

However I would first try the United Poodle Association and use their Member list. Many of them show their phantom and other multi-colored poodles in their conformation shows.

AKC does not allow phantoms or other multi-colored poodles in AKC shows.

Also on this thread specify if you're looking for a toy, mini or standard phantom, and what part of the country you prefer. Someone here may know of some breeders.

Good luck.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

For phantom standard poodles, I would be looking at Cosmic Caliber for sure. But they are a popular breeder so it may be a wait.

They do have a phantom breeding planned for spring and are looking for show homes so it could be an opportunity.


----------

